# m.balfouri communal?



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

ive heard that you can keep m.balfouri in a communal set up 
but i was interested if anyone has done it?
do they have to be from the same egg sac?
and does anyone know someone who has attempted a communal
ive always considered starting one

thanks Talha


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

It's an expensive experiment if it goes wrong don't think I'd try it, would be good to see if someone else did though.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

yea thats why im very interested if anyone else has done it 

how much a m.balfouri slings at shows?


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Lawnmower599 said:


> yea thats why im very interested if anyone else has done it
> 
> how much a m.balfouri slings at shows?


The one I got yesterday at YIS was £17.50 (but got a P lugardi sling thrown in as well for a straight £20). The balf isn't tiny either so I thought it was a decent price.


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

i was thinking of buying a handful from TSS 
from slings to adults :2thumb:
but i didnt want to rush into anything and end up in a potential failure :whistling2: a expensive failure


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

A friend of mine hatched an eggsack with the mother and left 25 in with the mother until sub-adult with no losses.
Pictures belong to Stefan Phalagorn used with permission.









































I had an eggsack last year which never emerged, I took it and the eggs were clumped together. I mated my 3 females again last weekend, so if I have success this time it's certainly something I will be giving a shot.


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

that looks very impressive :2thumb:

would be a pain when it comes time to rehouse them though :devil:


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

I have done it on a small scale, just 3 together and had no probs at all even with one from another sac. They feed together and share a hole and run from burrow to burrow when disturbed, truely communal for me not the 'forced' communal with pocies.


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

do you have any pictures of them together?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I read somewhere that these actually do better in a commune and someone bred them and had 2 sacs 1 he kept communal the other he split and he had more losses with the 1 he split. Whether thats to do with environmental issues or the communal issue i duno


----------

